# AF Short Story MADURO!



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Just ordered a 5 pack from smokeinn! 

So glad they are a reputable store and charged msrp of $6 and some change.


They were shown at the show last week in Vegas.

Only 1000 boxes of these are to be released and from what I heard, you had to purchase 20+ boxes of AF products in order to "be eligible" to buy one box of the short story maduro.

thesmokingstogie.com gave us a sneak peek of them and has his in hand.






They also have the rare 858, I think the sungrown in stock. Ordered a 5 pack of those as well.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

can you post a link on where you ordered please! these look amazing!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Or PM it to me if you wish! Thank you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't find them on the website did you have to call?


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

yes called in. not gonna be on their site as I spoke with "izzy" there and he said they were getting in 2 boxes ...but not 100% sure the quantity.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

o... no.....

Great! And I hate talking on the phone too.... hmmmm...

SOMEONE DO A BOX SPLIT!!! _PLEASE_!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn it, I wish I had the cash. Maybe the person that owes me $200 will pay up and I can buy some, UGH.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice smoke, Local B&M had a few. Wish I had some extra cash


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish I could get these locally.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> o... no.....
> 
> Great! And I hate talking on the phone too.... hmmmm...
> 
> SOMEONE DO A BOX SPLIT!!! _PLEASE_!


I'd be interested in that with you Shawn!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'd be interested in that with you Shawn!!


Ive had the signature in Maduro and it was good! Almost a Anejo good!

I also have a buddy whom I pulled out of hard times and he owes me about $175... I doubt I'll get that money back soon... or I'd get a box and split them.

:boink: If anyone does a split put Shawn and Shawn on the list!:boink:


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang it I couldn't find these after the Vegas announcement so I ordered two regular boxes today!

At least I was able to get anejo samplers (2 50's and 2 sharks per sample) with each box order.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> o... no.....
> 
> Great! And I hate talking on the phone too.... hmmmm...
> 
> SOMEONE DO A BOX SPLIT!!! _PLEASE_!


I dont know of any place that will sell the full box as their was a limit on how many boxes one can even get. Most stores were able to only get one box, if that, and some 2, maybe 3. Unless you know a shop owner who got an extra one in, it will be tough to get a box.

If I find any more anywhere, I will post it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

zeebra said:


> I dont know of any place that will sell the full box as their was a limit on how many boxes one can even get. Most stores were able to only get one box, if that, and some 2, maybe 3. Unless you know a shop owner who got an extra one in, it will be tough to get a box.
> 
> If I find any more anywhere, I will post it.


Yeh I understand and read the limited availability in the previous post and my mind couldn't grasp the concept i guess... my mind is foggy right now i guess... :lol::banghead:
Thanks!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I also am interested, please post web...or I will go through
you ,I will take a box if you can get them.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

zeebra said:


> Just ordered a 5 pack from smokeinn!
> 
> So glad they are a reputable store and charged msrp of $6 and some change.
> 
> ...


That is one great looking stick! :happy:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Wildone said:


> I also am interested, please post web...or I will go through
> you ,I will take a box if you can get them.


They are available at http://www.smokeinn.com .
They are not online :smash:, you have to call and more than likely they won't sell you a box. 
I was hoping we could split a box, but didn't realize the rarity of them (for now) and most likely they only got one or two boxes.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I work tomorrow..if you want, I will be happy to split one with you or take a full.
Let me know.



thebayratt said:


> They are available at http://www.smokeinn.com .
> They are not online :smash:, you have to call and more than likely they won't sell you a box.
> I was hoping we could split a box, but didn't realize the rarity of them (for now) and most likely they only got one or two boxes.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

zeebra said:


> Only 1000 boxes of these are to be released and from what I heard, you had to purchase 20+ boxes of AF products in order to "be eligible" to buy one box of the short story maduro.


20+ boxes to buy one? Well, I'm guessing that Shuckins prolly bought the rest of them then.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

looks tasty!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, COME ON!

Guys, please. This is on of the rarest cigars in the WORLD! There weren't a thousand boxes made. It was much less and they have all been gone, for YEARS.

Unless Fuente have decided to sully the marca and release more, this just ain't gonna happen.

I had two of the OR SSM and smoked them both. I've been criticized and lambasted by the collector community ever since!

EDIT: Okay, never mind. I just re-read the OP and perhaps they are re-releasing them.

Shame. They won't be as good and it will only serve to pollute the rares market.

Oh well, it's a "business", right?


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Oh, COME ON!
> 
> Guys, please. This is on of the rarest cigars in the WORLD! There weren't a thousand boxes made. It was much less and they have all been gone, for YEARS.
> 
> ...


Cigars are meant to be smoked, not collected imo :cowboyic9:. Not to say I don't have some rare ones in my humidor that have stayed there for a while. But I do intend to smoke every one of them (or use them as bomb ordinance)!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> *I had two of the OR SSM and smoked them both. I've been criticized and lambasted by the collector community ever since!*


This makes me smile! Between this, and seeing the review of Shuckins smoking the Bill Clinton Graycliff, I feel a weight lifted off of my shoulders. I have been having a terrible time convincing myself to smoke my 'rare' cigars (rare to me, lol, not rare to this community, ie: ffox, anejo's, etc). When I only have one of something, I have a hard time putting fire to it (flying pig, 77, cc's, etc) :der::frusty: 
So, thanks for the post!

It would be fun to see a thread: 
"Smoked a very rare/HTF, was it worth it?"-Tales of Smokers remorse, or maybe not.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

DoctaJ said:


> Cigars are meant to be smoked, not collected imo :cowboyic9:. Not to say I don't have some rare ones in my humidor that have stayed there for a while. But I do intend to smoke every one of them (or use them as bomb ordinance)!


I could not agree more! Although, I don't have anything incredibly rare haha but even if I did, I would still smoke it and enjoy it as it was meant to be enjoyed. Even if I had a Behike I would still enjoy it.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Tried to order and they are gone from the B&M info supplied.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Grr. I was going to do it after work today too! Very disappointing. I have always wanted to try one.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I got my hands on some. They taste excellent, but aren't quite up to original release standards. I may be able to grab an entire box.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Let me know what you can get and I will
take up to a box.

Regards

UOTE=Nathan King;3319831]I got my hands on some. They taste excellent, but aren't quite up to original release standards. I may be able to grab an entire box.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Box split!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I give up I tried my dream is ruined.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Join the club. I've searched high and low since I got home from work with nothing to show.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Me too Dave...dead, I tell ya! :faint:

:mod: If anyone finds one of these...please let me know and I will pay you a "PREMIUM"!!!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

These havent quite made it to my "bucket list" but they are rapidly approaching it.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, so there's some interest in this. I'll either have the box tomorrow or find out I can't get a whole box. Either way, I should have some available. Anybody know what MSRP is?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> Okay, so there's some interest in this. I'll either have the box tomorrow or find out I can't get a whole box. Either way, I should have some available. Anybody know what MSRP is?


Oh, about $1+...? :der:

I have searched...can't find any...and therefore no price...:sorry:


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Op said the per stick price was 6 and change so I'd guess $140?


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

A box should be roughly 150-175...thats not bloated out...If you can let me know...I am interested in a box and or 5ers

€


Nathan King said:


> Okay, so there's some interest in this. I'll either have the box tomorrow or find out I can't get a whole box. Either way, I should have some available. Anybody know what MSRP is?


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes please let me know. I can't pass up a 5th or even just a single. I'm not picky.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Tampa Humidor has these in stock.
You have to call.

$6.60 - single
$30 - 5-pack
$165 - box

I believe MSRP is $5.50.
Can somebody confirm that?


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I searched high and low online last night to no avail. I could not find a MSRP or much information at all in regards to these.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

This is confirmed. Just got off the phone with them!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I called a bunch of places yesterday, and they all were expecting a box or two any time now. I suspect few, if any, will ever be orderable online, but they're definitely findable, if you call.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

Noob question here... Is this a new version of a WOAM? Or a different vitola all together?


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

GoDucks324 said:


> Noob question here... Is this a new version of a WOAM? Or a different vitola all together?


The Work of Art is a completely different vitola.

Masterpiece (9" x 52)
Classic (7" x 48 ) 
Signature (6" x 47)
*Work of Art aka "WOA" (4 7/8" x 46/60) *
Best Seller (5" x 43/55)
*Short Story (4" x 42/49)*


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

GoDucks324 said:


> Noob question here... Is this a new version of a WOAM? Or a different vitola all together?


Same as WOAM, except different size.

WOAM:
Arturo Fuente Hemingway blend
maduro wrapper
"Work of Art" vitola = 4.9x60 perfecto

Short Story maduro:
Arturo Fuente Hemingway blend
maduro wrapper
"Short Story" vitola = 4x48 perfecto

A shop owner I talked to today had just smoked a Short Story maduro and said it was slightly stronger than a WOAM. This may be due to the higher wrapper-to-filler ratio, or simply because it was ROTT.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

aroma said:


> A shop owner I talked to today had just smoked a Short Story maduro and said it was *slightly stronger than a WOAM*. This may be due to the higher wrapper-to-filler ratio, or simply because it was ROTT.


STOP! I already want some...:yell:


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm getting excited...


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

quo155 said:


> STOP! I already want some...:yell:


mmmmm. Yes, and sweet creamy savory goodness.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> mmmmm. Yes, and sweet creamy savory goodness.


:hand: Dammit YOU!!!:kicknuts:

lol!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nathan King said:


> Okay, so there's some interest in this. I'll either have the box tomorrow or find out I can't get a whole box. Either way, I should have some available. Anybody know what MSRP is?


I'd love to get in on this if if happens!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

JayD said:


> This is confirmed. Just got off the phone with them!


Just tried calling, they just sold the last box. If that's any of youse, can ya hook a brother up?!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

quo155 said:


> :hand: Dammit YOU!!!:kicknuts:
> 
> lol!!!


Say, you're a good sport, and you were the first one to show interest that hasn't been lucky. PM me your address.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> Say, you're a good sport, and you were the first one to show interest that hasn't been lucky. PM me your address.


OK...done! :doh:


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

This is why I love the forum. I only picked up a 5er. I am trying to save up for a tattoo/vacation or I'd have gotten a box. I don't know whether to try one ROTT or let them sit. I suck at patience!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

im also looking for a box of these, if anyone knows where i could get one i would really appreciate it


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking to do a box split... Check the split section.. I can get them if the B&m owner will give them up... I'm asking him now.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I am in...



KcJason1 said:


> Looking to do a box split... Check the split section.. I can get them if the B&m owner will give them up... I'm asking him now.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Looking to do a box split... Check the split section.. I can get them if the B&m owner will give them up... I'm asking him now.


This is a NO GO.. Owner wont come off a full box.. He wants other customers to be able to purchase some as well.. He did agree to sell me 15 though, which i purchased already...
I am keeping a 5er for myself.. 
And theBayratt and Wildone get the other 2 5ers.. payment pending..

Sorry guys..
Jason


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

At least we all get a taste. I'm gonna keep searching though. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

How much were they Jason? Just out of curiosity. I was charged $6.50 per smoke, but only got a 5er from smokeinn


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

zeebra said:


> How much were they Jason? Just out of curiosity. I was charged $6.50 per smoke, but only got a 5er from smokeinn


$7 + tax..
The rumor was confirmed by the place I picked them up from that B&M's were only allowed to purchase 1 box of SSM for every 20 boxes of fuentes that they placed an order for @ IPCPR.. At least I think you had to purchase at IPCPR.. I didn't confirm that part though.. Forgot.. lol


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh... and here is some Pr0n.. enjoy


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Of course that just makes me want mine more. They look delicious.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've literally searched high and low. Sad day.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Here are some places I called. Every single one said they were expecting some, but hadn't gotten them yet.

CigarPlace.BIZ
Nice Ash
Tobacco Locker
Holt's
Best Cigar Prices
Atlantic
Pipes and Cigars
Serious Cigars

1200 boxes were made. Retailers could get one box for every 10 boxes of other Fuente stuff they bought, so a *lot* of places will have them. For example, Tampa Humidor got 5 boxes.

Just keep at it; you'll find some.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

aroma said:


> Here are some places I called. Every single one said they were expecting some, but hadn't gotten them yet.
> 
> CigarPlace.BIZ
> Nice Ash
> ...


I was told 1000 boxes of em.

Yea, the places I've called said they are expecting a box or two in, but they dont know when.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

aroma said:


> Here are some places I called. Every single one said they were expecting some, but hadn't gotten them yet.
> 
> CigarPlace.BIZ
> Nice Ash
> ...


1000 boxes.. You were allowed one box for every 20 boxes of Fuentes you ordered at IPCPR as an incentive to buy more fuentes.. The same is true for the 858 Rosado(cedar wrapped with black band). This info came directly from a B&M owner who just got back from the show in Vegas.

Edit: I believe the Sungrown has the black band, and the Rosado has the red band..


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> 1000 boxes.. You were allowed one box for every 20 boxes of Fuentes you ordered at IPCPR as an incentive to buy more fuentes.. The same is true for the 858 Rosado(cedar wrapped with black band). This info came directly from a B&M owner who just got back from the show in Vegas.


Yea cause at smokeinn, they sold me both the SSM and AF 858 Rosado 5 packs, both were around the same price. Should get em in tomorrow. Cant wait...


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

My info also purportedly came from the show floor, from TheCigarFeed, but whatever the exact numbers, they should be dispersed pretty widely, and there should be enough for a determined shopper to grab some.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, in the case that I am able to, I'll be sure to get extras to share.

Anyone who is able to get extras, please also keep me in mind!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Oh... and here is some Pr0n..


You just had to show these! Now, I think I am getting sick! LOL :mad2:

Seriously though...thanks for the pr0n!!! :shocked:


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, in the case that I am able to, I'll be sure to get extras to share.
> 
> Anyone who is able to get extras, please also keep me in mind!





quo155 said:


> You just had to show these! Now, I think I am getting sick! LOL :mad2:
> 
> Seriously though...thanks for the pr0n!!! :shocked:


Stand by.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Ill be calling around today to help out those who couldn't find any. Hopefully we can spread the love.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Got mine in today along with some 858 sungrowns.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Got mine in today along with some 858 sungrowns.


That's what I'd call..."Beautimus!"


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Perhaps it's just the lighting, but yours are several shades lighter than mine. Mine are practically black (see avatar).



zeebra said:


> Got mine in today along with some 858 sungrowns.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

aroma said:


> Same as WOAM, except different size.
> 
> WOAM:
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway blend
> ...


This is always the information I love the most. I am lucky and usually have an hour+ to smoke, so the shortys don't do it for me. But if I bought a AF Hemmingway Maduro, I'd be smoking a 'Larger' WOAM. Correst??


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

KcJason1 said:


> Edit: I believe the Sungrown has the black band, and the Rosado has the red band..


You are correct sir.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> This is always the information I love the most. I am lucky and usually have an hour+ to smoke, so the shortys don't do it for me. But if I bought a AF Hemmingway Maduro, I'd be smoking a 'Larger' WOAM. Correst??


Yes, the "Work of Art" vitola is larger than the "Short Story" vitola.

Earlier in this thread, Nathan King posted a list of all the Hemingway vitolas:



Nathan King said:


> Masterpiece (9" x 52)
> Classic (7" x 48 )
> Signature (6" x 47)
> *Work of Art aka "WOA" (4 7/8" x 46/60) *
> ...


All of these are available in the maduro wrapper, except the Best Seller (at least I've never seen one).


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> Perhaps it's just the lighting, but yours are several shades lighter than mine. Mine are practically black (see avatar).


Yea, I noticed that as well. Mine are not jet black like yours...hmmmm.

Bands and all are the same. Just gonna have to light one up!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Yea, I noticed that as well. Mine are not jet black like yours...hmmmm.
> 
> Bands and all are the same. Just gonna have to light one up!


Mine are almost black as well.. Although my point and click camera doesn't help.. It sucks at cigar photos.. I think the contrast of the maduro on the white background makes them look darker..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nathan King said:


> Stand by.


:shocked:

ray:


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Just off the phone with vendor...I am sure some of you is on his list..
Said he had 26 boxes being shipped out today ..to customers..
If you one of them :amen:


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I received tracking for my 5er! I should have got the box. I regret it. Not for myself, but to share with the community.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I have heard through a B&M that the Maduro short stories retail should only be 139 a box.... retail....Man what supply and demand does for a product.......:mischief:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Wildone said:


> I have heard through a B&M that the Maduro short stories retail should only be 139 a box.... retail....Man what supply and demand does for a product.......:mischief:


I dont buy em if they mark them up 2x or 3x. If they trying to make a buck or so, I dont mind.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wildone said:


> I have heard through a B&M that the Maduro short stories retail should only be 139 a box.... retail....Man what supply and demand does for a product.......:mischief:


The b&m I usually go to charges usually a $1 over msrp.. It's for the "experience".. But then again they have 2 big ass lounges.. Many flatscreen tvs and the entire store is about 9000 sqft.. The other b&ms I frequent are dead in line with msrp.. But the staff sucks and are pushy, or just want you in and out.. Only reason I go to them is because sometimes have stuff that my usually b&m is out of or won't get..


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I had to pay a little over MSRP for my box. Oh well, so goes the world.

Say, anybody else having trouble finding them?


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Like I said supply and demand...not our fault they do that...
they are in it for the $...we are in it cause its our vice and hobby..
I am so stoked that you scored for us...you did good !!!
One in Florida right away wanted 165 from the B&M
One in AZ is the one for 139 + shipping



KcJason1 said:


> The b&m I usually go to charges usually a $1 over msrp.. It's for the "experience".. But then again they have 2 big ass lounges.. Many flatscreen tvs and the entire store is about 9000 sqft.. The other b&ms I frequent are dead in line with msrp.. But the staff sucks and are pushy, or just want you in and out.. Only reason I go to them is because sometimes have stuff that my usually b&m is out of or won't get..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would pay gladly a little over msrp for a maduro edition of one of my favorite go to cigars, I simply give up begging. Congrats to you who got them enjoy and do a review please 

And please no one send me anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!serious!!!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I would pay gladly a little over msrp for a maduro edition of one of my favorite go to cigars, I simply give up begging. Congrats to you who got them enjoy and do a review please
> 
> And please no one send me anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!serious!!!


Hope you know that if i had these, your asking not to get one would have made you get one... Who knows, there may be more like me!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like this is the last box on this site, buy it up. Got mine today.

https://cf1.dmv.com/cfl/addtocart.cfm?Quantity=1&ID=9236

When I got mine there was 3 left, now it says 1 if you add more than 1 box it goes back to 1. So it seems there is livestock on this site.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

This site is out of SSM but they have the 858 Sungrown...



eljimmy said:


> Looks like this is the last box on this site, buy it up. Got mine today.
> 
> https://cf1.dmv.com/cfl/addtocart.cfm?Quantity=1&ID=9236
> 
> When I got mine there was 3 left, now it says 1 if you add more than 1 box it goes back to 1. So it seems there is livestock on this site.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Wildone said:


> This site is out of SSM but they have the 858 Sungrown...


Someone got the last one, there was one there when I posted.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

My local B&M has 1 box and are selling 2 per customer only. Got two this morning aand sending the wife to get two more!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shibby said:


> Hope you know that if i had these, your asking not to get one would have made you get one... Who knows, there may be more like me!


Sorry but know I speak literal and am mad at Fuente anyway and would expect people to take me at my word, I after this would return them period. I know people are trying to help but some of us mean exactly what we say.

Now if anyone could help me get a box I would jump on that. No dis respect intended. :angel:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ you gotta respect a guy who speaks honestly, says what he means, and means what he says.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Sorry but know I speak literal and am mad at Fuente anyway and would expect people to take me at my word, I after this would return them period. I know people are trying to help but some of us mean exactly what we say.
> 
> Now if anyone could help me get a box I would jump on that. No dis respect intended. :angel:


I just might be able to get you a box.... Stay tuned


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> I just might be able to get you a box.... Stay tuned


That would be wonderful and I would make it worth your time knowing that is not why you would help, :hail:

Thanks for trying and good luck bro!


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I've called around, and ever knowledgeable person has told me that this won't be coming out again until November.

Plenty of places have the 858 sungrown and the WOAMs though!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Just picked up 3 of these at my local B&M, stay tuned I believe they had a whole box sitting there. FYI I was charged $6.00 even a piece.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bMay said:


> Just picked up 3 of these at my local B&M, stay tuned I believe they had a whole box sitting there. FYI I was charged $6.00 even a piece.


Wow. Lmk if you're able to get more, I'll take whatever!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like i may have to try pickin up some of the normal Short Story. Ive never tried em but if people are goin crazy over finding another variety of em.. They may be worth a try haha


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wow. Lmk if you're able to get more, I'll take whatever!


Will do!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like mine landed today. Can't wait to get home! I honestly thought the place I ordered from wasn't gonna pull through.


----------



## DcStack (Jun 27, 2011)

up for buying a few if anyone is selling.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I just won one of these in the big a__ contest... Guess ill get to see what all the hype is about, eh?


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure hope I can snag a few


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Tasty little bugger, but it really just is a small WOAM. taste is spot on.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I got my 5er and I am letting them rest like a good boy. ;-)


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> Tasty little bugger, but it really just is a small WOAM. taste is spot on.


Nice pic! I love the added "touch"!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

quo155 said:


> Nice pic! I love the added "touch"!


Thanks man! These phones have some cool photo apps.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

View attachment 56835


Landed yesterday...one has Daves name on it a.k.a. (smelvis)


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Wildone said:


> Landed yesterday...one has Daves name on it a.k.a. (smelvis)


I got him one too.
Smelvis is up to his eyeballs in SS Maduros!
:smoke2:


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Wildone said:


> View attachment 56835
> 
> 
> Landed yesterday...one has Daves name on it a.k.a. (smelvis)


Very nice!!!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

aroma said:


> I got him one too.
> Smelvis is up to his eyeballs in SS Maduros!
> :smoke2:


Seriously? If so and he doesn't want it I can take it off your hands for a good friend of mine. Lmk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Daaaang. The two local shops around here were like "Yeah, we get whatever they send us..." Thanks helpful Tinderbox guy.

Well, the hunt is still on for the Ninja!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> Seriously? If so and he doesn't want it I can take it off your hands for a good friend of mine. Lmk


Sorry bro I have committed and want them, I want to share a few with Ron. Also not really cool to get involved in someones deal.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Relax. Not getting involved, didn't know you wanted more than a box.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Alright to everyone who is helping me get maduros yes I will take all I can get they are my go to smoke the naturals I am salivating at the maduros. Plus half of what I end up with is usually given away anyway.

Thank for the help and I hope all deals are still on, if not LMK

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

No Problem...no explanations.....just do one thing for me....
ENJOY THEM...... :usa2:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Mmmm Mmmm Good :tease:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't like any of you! LOL!

Every call I make...dead end, just sold out! I'm just slow!

So, if anyone is willing to sell a few...please PM me!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Morning Dave,

Sent off this Morning, received $ last Evening.

U.S.P.S. track # 0310 3490 0001 0200 5457

Enjoy ....:yo:



smelvis said:


> Alright to everyone who is helping me get maduros yes I will take all I can get they are my go to smoke the naturals I am salivating at the maduros. Plus half of what I end up with is usually given away anyway.
> 
> Thank for the help and I hope all deals are still on, if not LMK
> 
> ...


----------



## DcStack (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got 2.....


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

Can anyone sell me a few? My local B&M does not have any and I can't seem to find any online. I'm on a Maduro mission and would love to smoke one and save a couple for special occasions.


----------



## eric.ford (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm, loved the naturals. I must find these


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Im Like Tommy everywhere i call is a no go!! Does anybody know where to get them or would anybody mind setting up a trade or mind selling a couple! Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Billy if I find any, I'll hook you up.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Billy if I find any, I'll hook you up.


Thanks Brother!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah. Well don't appreciate it yet. I haven't had any luck so far!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah. Well don't appreciate it yet. I haven't had any luck so far!


LOL! Well i appreciate you time and the thought!:tu


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Never seen one.........urban legend, I believe!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I just got one of these in a contest bomb  . Cant wait to see if it lives up to what everyones making it seem. I have yet to try a normal short story either hwell:


----------



## DcStack (Jun 27, 2011)

Had 1 yesterday.... Was kinda disappointed honestly....


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

DcStack said:


> Had 1 yesterday.... Was kinda disappointed honestly....


I think these need some time and will be fantastic!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

In all honesty, this taste just like any other Hemmingway Maduro. I mostly got mine because I enjoy Hemi Maddies and a shorter smoke works for me at night.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't wait to get some of these. Next on the hit list.


----------



## DcStack (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got one left... going to give it some rest... probably just needs some time to mature... just like me! lol


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

My buddy has about 15 of them. Said he'll keep one for me. So next time I go there, it'll be a great night.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

aroma said:


> Yes, the "Work of Art" vitola is larger than the "Short Story" vitola.
> 
> Earlier in this thread, Nathan King posted a list of all the Hemingway vitolas:
> 
> All of these are available in the maduro wrapper, except the Best Seller (at least I've never seen one).


What I really want to know is: Do the Classic and Masterpiece 'HAVE THE EXACT SAME BLEND OF TOBACCO' as the WOAM?? Not shouting, only wanted to emphasize my question....


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> What I really want to know is: Do the Classic and Masterpiece 'HAVE THE EXACT SAME BLEND OF TOBACCO' as the WOAM?? Not shouting, only wanted to emphasize my question....


The simple answer is yes.

The more complicated answer is that you may notice minor differences due to:

(1) natural variation in the tobacco, since examples of two different sizes may have been rolled at different times, from different lots of tobacco,

(2) differing ratios of wrapper/binder to filler in the different ring gauges (cross-sectional circumference increases linearly with diameter, but cross-sectional area increases as the SQUARE of the diameter, so a larger ring gauge has a MUCH higher filler-to-wrapper ratio)

(3) some manufacturers make minor tweaks to the blend for each vitola, usually to try to make them all taste the same, but some manufacturers actually deliberately make the different vitolas taste different (Tatuaje La Verite, illusione, Sencillo Black, etc.). I think you have to be a Fuente insider to know precisely how they handle the Hemingway maduro.

These are some of the reasons (besides just smoking time) people will have a favorite vitola of a given blend. (And people do with the Hemingway maduros, but I haven't smoked enough of them to have an opinion on that.)

My advice: try em all! (Then tell us your opinion.)
:smoke:


----------



## turtlexj (Dec 22, 2010)

just picked up three of them from a local b&m at msrp just over 6 plus tax they had a whole box a got the first 3 out of it not sure how many more the had


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlexj said:


> just picked up three of them from a local b&m at msrp just over 6 plus tax they had a whole box a got the first 3 out of it not sure how many more the had


How many is in the box? Is it 25 or 30?


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

MrFuentes said:


> How many is in the box? Is it 25 or 30?


25 cigars


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

eljimmy said:


> 25 cigars


At $6.50 a piece, it would be $162.50 a box before taxes. Not bad. A place in Old Town Alexandria (Northern VA) had a box but wasn't full. My buddy bought out all they had. Had I only known at that time what I'd be missing...lol.

Going to call them tonight to see if they got more. :ss


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> Yeah, I had to pay a little over MSRP for my box. Oh well, so goes the world.
> 
> Say, anybody else having trouble finding them?


Yes very much so!! I cannot Find the anywhere!! I called tampa today and they said they will not be getting any in at all....... and smoke inn sold out and doesnt know if they will get any more! Sad Sad day for me!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

If you simply want to try the blend, you can get singles of WOAM and Signature maduro from Tampa Humidor right now. They're a little over MSRP, but they don't charge for shipping singles. Don't forget to get enough that you can put one down to rest for a year and then try it.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

aroma said:


> If you simply want to try the blend, you can get singles of WOAM and Signature maduro from Tampa Humidor right now. They're a little over MSRP, but they don't charge for shipping singles. Don't forget to get enough that you can put one down to rest for a year and then try it.


I believe the only way to buy singles is if you buy one of their packages.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> I believe the only way to buy singles is if you buy one of their packages.


I put a single WOAM into my shopping cart just now, and it didn't complain.

BTW, if you buy just a few singles, select "First Class Mail", to get the free shipping, and request that they ship in a box. If you don't, they may ship in a padded envelope, but if you ask, they are happy to ship in a small box.

I've ordered many times from Tampa Humidor and recommend them highly.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

aroma said:


> I put a single WOAM into my shopping cart just now, and it didn't complain.
> 
> BTW, if you buy just a few singles, select "First Class Mail", to get the free shipping, and request that they ship in a box. If you don't, they may ship in a padded envelope, but if you ask, they are happy to ship in a small box.
> 
> I've ordered many times from Tampa Humidor and recommend them highly.


I'm sorry, you can't buy singles from their htf cigars list.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> I'm sorry, you can't buy singles from their htf cigars list.


I'm not sure where your info is coming from, but I just called Tampa Humidor and asked, "Can I place an order for a couple of singles of the Work of Art maduro on the web?" and was told, "Sure, no problem." He also said they're in stock.

*EDIT: Ah! I see you mention the "HTF Cigars list"... you must mean Tampa SWEETHEARTS, not Tampa HUMIDOR. Give TampaHumidor.com a try. You'll see what I mean.*


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

aroma said:


> I'm not sure where your info is coming from, but I just called Tampa Humidor and asked, "Can I place an order for a couple of singles of the Work of Art maduro on the web?" and was told, "Sure, no problem." He also said they're in stock.
> 
> *EDIT: Ah! I see you mention the "HTF Cigars list"... you must mean Tampa SWEETHEARTS, not Tampa HUMIDOR. Give TampaHumidor.com a try. You'll see what I mean.*


Hahaha! Thought you were talking about Tampa sweethearts.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

$9 each with free shipping isn't bad at all.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a split for a box going on in the Group Buy/Splits section.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

aroma said:


> The simple answer is yes.
> 
> The more complicated answer is that you may notice minor differences due to:
> 
> ...


Thank you. That was the Perfect answer.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

And here I was wondering where I could find WOAM for after my trip. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

zeebra said:


> I have a split for a box going on in the Group Buy/Splits section.


I need to check this area out...lol. :rockon:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...66-fuente-short-story-maduro.html#post3339203


----------



## ufocafe (Aug 15, 2011)

A Smoke Shop that has an account with J.C. Newman, can order (1) box each of the Maduro Short Story and the 858 Sun Grown for every (25) boxes they purchase of their regular products. First come first served as they only pruduced 1000 boxes and they aren't saying if they will do this again.

It's a great way to pump up sales but man 25 boxes :-|.

I've smoked this little wonder and it seemed very similar to an Anejo.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Picked up a 5er myself of these gems this weekend for $7/smoke along with 5 of the 858s. I understood the same - Limited 1000 box release.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...66-fuente-short-story-maduro.html#post3339203


Sorry, I couldn't access the link you provided. Still a rookie I guess.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Going to find some at lunch time...or maybe something else.

I smoked one of these last Friday. Man oh man are they good.


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh... my... goodness. AF SS is one of my top #10. Looks like I need to do some shopping! Never tried one of these in maduro, but maddies have always been my favorite.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

AH64Driver said:


> Oh... my... goodness. AF SS is one of my top #10. Looks like I need to do some shopping! Never tried one of these in maduro, but maddies have always been my favorite.


Last night I had an AF SS Maduro, then the Java and finally a regular AF SS. Man oh man...what a night. I'll put a pic of the final SS for you shortly.

:ss


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

MrFuentes said:


> Last night I had an AF SS Maduro, then the Java and finally a regular AF SS. Man oh man...what a night. I'll put a pic of the final SS for you shortly.
> 
> :ss


Here it is.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got a box of these bad boys...FINALLY. My friend has let me smoke 3 of his so far...generous guy. We're doing a box split. Check out G-Town tobacco if you have one near you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

For those of you subscribed to this thread, raycarlo's got a heck of a deal in the box split section:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ro-fuente-short-story-maduro.html#post3350264


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Derek. 4 spots left guys.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> For those of you subscribed to this thread, raycarlo's got a heck of a deal in the box split section:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ro-fuente-short-story-maduro.html#post3350264


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> Thanks Derek. 4 spots left guys.


In on this!!!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> For those of you subscribed to this thread, raycarlo's got a heck of a deal in the box split section:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ro-fuente-short-story-maduro.html#post3350264


I can't see it or else I'd totally be in. I've seriously called every place I could in a 100 mile radius and couldn't come up with a damn thing.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I enjoyed an AFHSS Maduro this weekend...thanks to _Nathan King!!!_

Thank you brother!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> Thanks Derek. 4 spots left guys.


Good job bro. Hooking up the forum is nice...real nice.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally found some of these at a local B&M. Sucks living in SoCal cause they raped me with a price of $12!!!! I don't know why I didn't just get in on a split or something, I think I got excited when I saw it and just grabbed it.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Finally found some of these at a local B&M. Sucks living in SoCal cause they raped me with a price of $12!!!! I don't know why I didn't just get in on a split or something, I think I got excited when I saw it and just grabbed it.


How many did you get?


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I have told one of my dealers to notify me when he gets more in. I talked to him yesterday and I should be getting them in today or tomorrow. I will have a group buy for them. 

I dont know exact price, last he told me was $196 for the box, which is $7.84 per cigar(that was with tax). He told me no discount on it, but we will see about that.....LOL.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> For those of you subscribed to this thread, raycarlo's got a heck of a deal in the box split section:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ro-fuente-short-story-maduro.html#post3350264


I'd love to have gotten in on this buy (Thanks for posting it on the forum), but I've spent too much already on sticks this month!

C-BID IS THE DEVIL!

:evil:

:smokin:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Couldn't get the quote to work right on this one, please delete it (Modz)...

:mischief:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Modz, please delete my above post... I just realized I cannot delete my posts, nor do what I was intending to do. 

Thanks.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

MrFuentes said:


> How many did you get?


Just one....


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Just one....


Good, cause $12 is too much. My friend and I are going to check if they have a box available here in VA. He already did a box split by selling 5ers here for like $38 shipped.

If so, I'll send you a PM with the link to his new post.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My local B&M just got in a box. Said it was the only box they were getting all year. I bought 2, along with a few other smokes (a Padron 1964 anni, A CAO MX2, and they threw in a free SSM!). I like giving my business to a local shop, even though they charge a little extra. They know I am in there frequently.

By the way the SSM was $ 10.50. Not a bad deal with California's high tax rate.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Bad Andy said:


> My local B&M just got in a box. Said it was the only box they were getting all year. I bought 2, along with a few other smokes (a Padron 1964 anni, A CAO MX2, and they threw in a free SSM!). I like giving my business to a local shop, even though they charge a little extra. They know I am in there frequently.
> 
> By the way the SSM was $ 10.50. Not a bad deal with California's high tax rate.


Wow, all year? Glad my friend and I bought a box yesterday.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Local B&M has one full box left and 3/4 full box on display.
Full box $152 plus tax.


----------

